

Google Wraps Internet Explorer in Chrome Clothing  - sathishmanohar
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/12/google-chrome-frame

======
fredsanford
So lemme get this straight: Morgan Stanley is avoiding updating their browser
by... Updating their browser?

A kluge on top of a kluge is still a kluge. Will the penny pinchers ever learn
this?

